# shellie tank mates



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

i have lamprologus brevis sunspots now but plan t oget a few more is it ok to have them with other shelldwellers without them fighting or crossbreeding?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

How large is your aquarium?


----------



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

29 gallon


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I wouldn't bother putting a different type of shellie in that aquarium. You may want to try a pair of Caudopunctatus or a pair of Atlolamp "Sumbu". Any "true" shelldweller, will directly compete with your brevis pair and I'm pretty sure that there will only be one type left in the shell bed.


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

yeah *** found brevis's to be the pretty-boy shelly :lol: 
they look cool but arent too good at brawling, i think you will see their best behavior in a species tank with a few dither-fish like danios or tetras...

i put my brevis pair in my 25gal with 4 danios and like 50 bristlenose fry and their behavior changed dramatically.


----------



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

ok that settles it time to find a home for the only 2 brevis i have then


----------



## webgeek (Jan 12, 2004)

I've had good luck with leopard danios as dither fish in my "multi" tank. For a while I even had 6 multis in my wife's general fish store community tank. They were tame as long as nothing got too close to their chosen shells. If something encroached, they were fiece, but didn't actually bite or nip, just chased away.


----------



## 2fnlo (Jan 21, 2008)

Thats funny if my synodontis come anywhere near my Brevis they get MAD, and RIGHT NOW. They defend their area well.

I am adding some Calvus and a BN so we will see what happens next.


----------



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

will im bumbed out found 1 of them got stuck in a shell and died so now i have 1 poor little sunspot brevis in a 29 gallon with about 50 endlers livebearers and cory cats and cherry shrimp and he looks happier the nwhen he was with his mate


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

edit.


----------

